# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? Labor Day 14



## vintage2wheel (Aug 31, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???



Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 31, 2014)

OEM locking fork plugs.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 31, 2014)

Very cool Kim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Sweetness.  I finally just found one to install!


----------



## kccomet (Sep 1, 2014)

bought this crusty gem at a somewhat local flea market earlier this week.


----------



## airflo11 (Sep 1, 2014)

*1939 Motorbike*

Picked up this near mint Motorbike this weekend.  Might fix up and ride or just sell it. I don't know yet.


----------



## imfastareyou (Sep 1, 2014)

*nice motorbike.*

that'll buff out!

good find!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2014)

not me, but one of the guys that rides with us brought out his new Wal-Mart Aerocycle repop. he said they sell for $249.99. looks like they did a decent job making it look like a real one.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 1, 2014)

*Bike shop trade-ins and craiglist find*

Off Of Craigslist...





  Another CL .   Chrome Schwinn Traveler





  And the last Schwinn was purchased for $100 with another bike.
  I sold 2nd bike for $80 within minutes of this purchase.
  net cost $20 ................




 



     Before Clean up ......


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> not me, but one of the guys that rides with us brought out his new Wal-Mart Aerocycle repop. he said they sell for $249.99. looks like they did a decent job making it look like a real one.




Looks like a twin to mine-'36 paint scheme. Must be a big boy to have the seat jacked up that high though! V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 1, 2014)

*forgot one ....*

Another walk in purchase ....


----------



## Ryanflathead45 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Barn Finds*

I saved these from the scrap pile, cost me a little more that scrap price but not much.  Got 6 bikes total but only three were Schwinn's

1962 Typhoon?:  Sold it to a friend same day I picked it up for a project he has planned.





1967 Heavy Duti








19?? with Sweet Heart Sprocket


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool barn finds Ryan! That so called 52 Sweetheart is a prewar model so you saved an oldie. Your heavy duti has to be a 67 or later model with that guard and chrome fenders. If you are using the SN decoder on Schwinncruisers.com it will mess you up more times than not.


----------



## Ryanflathead45 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks GTs58,  I did use that SN decoder.  I was thinking that the one with the skip tooth chain was older than 1952, but being a newbe I did not question it.  Is there a better way to determine the years of these bikes?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ryanflathead45 said:


> Thanks GTs58,  I did use that SN decoder.  I was thinking that the one with the skip tooth chain was older than 1952, but being a newbe I did not question it.  Is there a better way to determine the years of these bikes?





Here ya go.  http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## ChattyMatty (Sep 2, 2014)

*1938 Straightbar...*

Not exactly a "find" as my dad has owned this one for years but never rode it, so after we scavenged the wheels for another project he gave it to me...for HIS birthday. He got a 48 fatbar F/F and a feather chainguard out the deal, so I'm not a total cad lol.


----------



## jimbo (Sep 4, 2014)

*Gotta lovem rusty*



imfastareyou said:


> that'll buff out!
> 
> good find!



 Throw some new wheels and tires on it and ride it like it is!!! Nice find. let me know if ya want to sell it. Jimbo


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2014)

Ryanflathead45 said:


> Thanks GTs58,  I did use that SN decoder.  I was thinking that the one with the skip tooth chain was older than 1952, but being a newbe I did not question it.  Is there a better way to determine the years of these bikes?



1940 dx perhaps


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2014)

Ryanflathead45 said:


> Thanks GTs58,  I did use that SN decoder.  I was thinking that the one with the skip tooth chain was older than 1952, but being a newbe I did not question it.  Is there a better way to determine the years of these bikes?



 Tim Brandt has a good prewar serial number chart going on his site. http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/


----------



## 66sprint (Sep 5, 2014)

*Aerocycle*



37fleetwood said:


> not me, but one of the guys that rides with us brought out his new Wal-Mart Aerocycle repop. he said they sell for $249.99. looks like they did a decent job making it look like a real one.




I looked on walmart website did not not find this on there


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 5, 2014)

*If they really made one*

I'd buy one for sure. It's the closest I'll ever get to owning one.


----------



## babyishcare (May 22, 2017)

It’s always nice to see the different bicycles that come out. Highlights included the flotilla of classic Schwinn Stingrays bikes piloted by Frisco Bay Sting-Rays club. These guys were pretty colorful with matching red Schwinn emblem jackets, lots of shiney chrome and sparkly banana seats. Ah, memories. Some stingrays featured a super-cool, yet possibly dangerous, stick shifter on the top tube and a 16-inch front wheel, but size doesn’t matter to a Schwinn rider. (Just don’t ask them about sissy bars – har!)


----------



## rlhender (May 26, 2017)

Found this bike last week and the tank today, need fenders if anyone has a set

Thanks Rick


----------

